# ¿Cual es la diferencia entre una resistencia de 1 W y una de 1/4 W?



## ZLoko (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola a todos

Tengo una duda en un circuito tengo que poner unas resistencias pero dicen que son a 1/4 W pero no tengo y no tengo tiendas de electrónica cerca ¿ Podría ponerle una de 1 W? ¿Que diferencia hay entre la de 1/4 W y la de 1W?

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Jul 13, 2010)

En ohms ninguna, la diferencia es la potencia que resiste. Pej, la caida de voltaje en tu resistencia es de 1v, y la intencidad es de 500ma. Hacemos P=V.I     entonces P=1vx0.5amp = 0.5w (te sobra medio watt)

Que quiere decir?. Bueno significa cuanta potencia admite para disipar. Si le pones de 1 watt va a ser mejor ya que va a admitir mas potencia de lo que va a consumir y va a calentar menos


----------



## capitanp (Jul 13, 2010)

3/4 de watt....


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 13, 2010)

La otra es que es, dimensionalmente, mas grande. Si la tenés que montar en una PCB (circuito impreso), el cual está diseñado para una de 1/4W, la de 1W, no te va a entrar. Tendrás que buscarle la vuelta para acomodarla.
Sds.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 13, 2010)

jejeje tiene razon ehbressan. Si no te entran igual se aplica como la electronica industrial. Se suelda una pata bien pegada a la pbc y la otra se deja salir por arriba y se pone al lado (quedando la resistencia parada) y se baja la pata soldandola al lado.. Sirve para disipar mas calor en todos lados de la resistencia y no solo en la parte superior calentando el pbc.


----------



## ZLoko (Jul 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder!

Esta duda me estaba matando pensé que si ponía una resistencia de mas [W] el circuito no funcionaria

Saludos!


----------

